# Lambing 2014-2015 Season



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

A thread for photos of all the babies of this season! 

My first arrived today! I have 16 more ewes to go this season almost all maidens (today was a maiden).

Got a sweet TINY little ewe. So tiny. Mama had a hard delivery, and tough afterbirth. Keeping an eye on her tonight.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

sweet little thing! Hope mamma, baby and you have an easy night


----------



## solas4me (Apr 27, 2012)

Two of the three lambs born this morning. Katahdin / St. Croix / Dorper.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Solas, love those smiles!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

This tiny ewe is so sweet























I just couldn't help it...


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Lambing season is going great so far! Number 16 was born yesterday, so far there's been 7 sets of twins and 2 singles.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

My tiny single lamb is doing well.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am ready to post but my girls aren't cooperating. We have to get a lot of multiples. The girls are so much larger than the prior seasons. New rams might be throwing more multiples.  Last year we only had one set of twins. This year "Wilma" looks like she could easily have triplets. I guess just wait and see but I am getting impatient.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

My lambing season doesn't start until warmer weather arrives, March through April, but most in March. 
Have 2 seasoned pros, 2 who are on their second season and 4 that are first timers. I'm crazy nervous for them and excited! 
Really hoping for an early Spring!


----------



## Jreed (Dec 24, 2014)

One of the first


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh my word, what sweet faces!
We are expecting ours in late Aprill/ early May.
The girls are getting ultra sounds on the 23rd of this month to confirm everything. 
Fingers crossed Shiner got the job done!:thumb:

We are feeding them as if they are expecting though, just in case. If they aren't, well, they have been enjoying the extras in the cold weather at least, lol.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am about to die looking at the pics of the babies. My girls are so close. They are all bagged up, dropping, springing and all. I know it is me being to anxious which is really strange because I have raised sheep my entire life but these new rams have just added excitement to the process.


----------



## JCNelson (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm almost embarrassed to admit this, but I asked my Wife to come out and look at one of our lambs as I thought it was losing weight. She said "You idiot that's a new one this morning!"


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm not complaining about rain in central Texas, but jeeeesh, my lambies need some sunshine!!


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

We finally got started this morning.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Gorgeous!! Yahoo, congrats!!


----------



## Jreed (Dec 24, 2014)

A few more of this year's crop....


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Another set of twins and a large ewe lamb.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

This must be the year of the ram lambs. Another set of twin ram lambs born this morning at 9am 1/20/2015. I just had to toss in the pic of the first born twin lambs crawling on another ewe (not their mom) during a play date.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I have 4 live healthy rams, and 2 perfect ewes. Pics!!

New baby from yesterday
















10 day old ewe lamb


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:nanner: Lexie that's awesome!! So glad it looks like all your troubles are over, fingers crossed!:nanner:


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

These guys are growing so quickly. All lambs are between 1-2 weeks old. First lambs were born 1-13. Just had to share.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Just 6 so far, 3 more mammas close. Two sets of twin, and two singles. Only 2 females!! We'll never build our flock like this.


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

Had my first ones of the season yesterday. 2 rams


Did learn a good trick the other night when I decided at 10pm I wanted to pen this ewe in a smaller area just in case. I used my flashlight on the ground to move my sheep aka herd them. I was even able to separate 2 ewes off to pen separately. I just moved it rapidly on the ground in front of where I didn't want them to go. Who'd have thunk!


----------



## creeksidelc (Aug 4, 2014)

So far 8 lambs. 12 more ewes to go. Hoping for many sets of twins.


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

creeksidelc, I like your creep feeder.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sunday morning at between 3-6 am we had a ram lamb pic #1. Later that evening we had a set of twins. This time it was tough. The babies head was back and momma is a very small ewe (older but small) so little room to manipulate. We tried and tried and thought we were going to lose mom and baby. Finally my DH was able to get him out. He was huge. He wasn't breathing but we rubbed and rubbed on him and finally he took a breath and then lo and behold the second water bag appeared and #2 was born. She was 1/2 his size. I went to check her bag and found mastitis on one side. I am worried if she will be able to feed both. I think I am going to supplement with a little homeade lamb replacer formula. Both lambs have gotten clostrum and have been resting.


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

Since last Friday I've had 5 ewes lamb and 8 lambs born. So far so good. 4 more ewes to go. Half are colored and half are white. 6 rams and 2 ewes. Looks like a ram year. Two mamas were first timers and they had no problems with their singles and are doing great. Now I'd just like the weather to get nice so I can turn them out!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like we have 10 days of nice weather coming! Full moon tonight, I've got 3 close, another a few weeks off and one more who may or may not be bred.


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

I had doubts that ewe in the bottom pic was bred. She didn't show at all. She's a maiden. I thought the last few days she was getting a little bag and BAM I looked out and there was a baby yesterday morning.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Jordan! Good to see you here  I've just got some fat sheep right now, should see babies later this month. Lord have mercy, how many lambs do you have?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Tom, how did those three girls you got from me last summer do?
Just curios, as one was known for triplets..


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

hercsmama said:


> Tom, how did those three girls you got from me last summer do?
> Just curios, as one was known for triplets..


The big bronze girl (Penny) had twins, the spotted one had a single (but keeps misplacing him, what a racket!) and her girl is big as a house but hasn't dominoed yet. I went out to check on her the other day, and found 2 babies I hadn't expected from ewes that were questionable.

Putting everyone in the barn at night has proven to be a Chinese fire drill. I put grain in the troughs, but they're too high for the lambs so they don't have any incentive to go in. Doggone they're fast!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

The first of my dairy sheep lambed last night! Healthy ram/ewe twins, mama is doing great!!

First pic, couldn't wait for dawn:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

This is the second set. These are all between 3-10 days old. We are expecting about 5 ewes to go in the next few days. Of course the cold weather is back.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Two ewe lambs and two ram lambs on the ground. Only have pics of the first two so far.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Looking at them now, I'm almost (not quite) regretting that their sire is in the freezer.


----------



## Double C Acres (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm loving all the lamb pics!! My 16 Kat/Dorpers are due to start lambing anytime now and I'm getting impatient for babies!!


----------



## califcowgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new here...well, I've been a member for quite awhile but haven't posted much . But it's BABY time! So I couldn't resist 

My lambs started arriving in Dec. so far, 4 ewe lambs and 1 ram lamb. 3 were singles and 1 set of twins. 

All my sheep are Dorpers except for 1...and we just barely started in the sheep business last march...









This little gal was the first on Dec 6. Holly. Wish we had weighed her...she was huge!


----------



## califcowgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

#2 Dec 17. Bell...way itty bitty ... But growing well! She's a solid little thing!


----------



## califcowgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

#3 Feb 9. BoBo. First baby for this mama and he was 10 lbs. oh gosh he is gorgeous!


----------



## califcowgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

#'s 4 & 5. Feb 12. Identical little black girls. 10 lbs each. These are gonna be my favorites cause Mama is so tame...hoping to be able to hold them LOTS!


----------



## califcowgirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Wanna say...loving all the baby pics and seeing all the different breeds! We only have 3 more ewes left to lamb, and I'm not sure when they were bred, so who know when . But with 4 new ewe lambs, next year is going to be even more fun!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

My dairy lambs:






















Some rambo lambs:


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm waiting with bated breath! Polly is filling with milk and her vulva was red today: any time now! Ash looks like she has a week to go. I think shes putting on a tiny bit of weight...


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Our granddaughters all own a ewe. If it is a ewe lamb it stays as part of their starter herd and if it is a ram lamb then we sell him and the money goes to their college fund. Last night Kami's (3 year old) had a little ram lamb. I called to get a name for him. "Rooster" she said without missing a beat. LOL actually fits pretty good. He is up strutting around the pen like he owns the place. We only have 5 ewes left to lamb. So far we are 100% live rate although one set of twins was touch and go but are doing great now. This has been a great year. Another week and maybe just maybe we can sleep a full 6 hours.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Grandma- I LOVE(!!!!) that idea. I will be borrowing it when I get to that point. Brilliant.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

Like I said, she was ready to blow! Polly had 1 firsts yesterday: my first white lamb ever and Polly finally had a ewe! And of course an obligatory ram....

I gotta get on with chores extra early today. momma needs help being milked out. Little guy did his best to help: i helped him get his first drink and he latched on for a good minute and a half!


(not to be outdone the pig on the other side of the wall had a litter of 11 unassisted right after)


----------



## Jreed (Dec 24, 2014)

a few more pics from this month


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Another set of twin ewe lambs. I think I will name them Anna and Elsa because they decided to debut on the coldest morning of the year so far.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Lovely <3


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Loving all the lambs!
The little heart marking on that one black one Jreed posted is so sweet!

No lambs for me until the end of April, beginning of May. As a matter of fact we are right at the 3 month mark as of today.
Starting to belly up, and eating like crazy!
Guess who is having twins? LOL!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Another of my BFL x dairy ewes twinned yesterday! Pair of rams, one black and one white! Ewe rejected the white lamb, think she is having some udder issues.









With two week old lambs of the same cross 








Dober-lamb

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just have to post and my photo's will be posted a little later today. I didn't have my camera this morning. One of our best ewes finally lambed. We have another set of ram lambs that are as large as most of our singles. She is a super mom and I am more than excited. I am hoping one will be my next keeper ram.


----------

